# NE epidemic



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think we have a problem here in the North East.This morning after spending some time with my beloved Athena this happened to appear.I think it's a cat because of the long tail but it looks like a rabbit too.I think I have found the first cabbit in the world..



















FYI,I did not get this from the Furminator......It appeared after the undercoak rake came out from hiding....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We CANNOT let this and Fluffy breed!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

another fluffy!!!!!!!?????!! eeeeekkkkkkkk! shorter ears though....so na, they won't make good fluffettes....

Lee


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll make sure and spay or neuter when the time comes.Any idea what age they mature????Although I think they would make beautiful babies together...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think us New Englanders ar elosing it BIG time

Is it crate trained?? I got a smaller one the other night 
mostly a blackish Gray wonder if any relation


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Blame it on the rain and being cooped up inside. I can't wait to see the Furminator Fluffy


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll post more pictures as they appear.Who knows maybe they multiply without needing a mate....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

we need sun


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI'll post more pictures as they appear.Who knows maybe they multiply without needing a mate....


Virgin Fluffies





















Okay, so I've been cooped up in the rain too long too





















Once you start naming fluffies or getting them really cool collars, like Anna has, then we're all in trouble. I'm calling the insane asylum myself


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

just need a padded room sista


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well Jen, if they get out of control, they may have to get a wicked cool martingale...how the **** do you measure their necksize, do they even have a neck???


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe as they progress they will grow necks.I guess we'll all have to wait and see for the next episode of As the Fur Turns...... 

Oh, they already have a bed waiting for me in Concord on Fruit st......


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I hear they reproduce via osmosis. Boom, one day there is just another one the same size outta no where!!!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Look very much like tribbles to me!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

MAW!!! GET MY SHOTGUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aubiedo they even have a neck???




























> Originally Posted By: AllieG As the Fur Turns......


You guys are cracking me up today....oh, yes, by the way, IT'S RAINING......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL I told ya last week the fluffies had to be coming to get Athena too! I had a smoke colored one of those trapped in the stepcan 2 weeks ago. Thing was huge and it kept trying to escape!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes it is raining here too,AGAIN.We tried to walk the Cabbit but we got caught in the rain.If the mail comes and the furminator is in I think we'll have more cabbits to report.I'll make sure and get pictures if they do reproduce.I can't think of anything better to do in this crappy weather....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a couple of small ones trapped in my pantry 
can't get rid of the buggers


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Watch out people.They do need a male and female to reproduce.The thing is the Male came out from no where and wam, bam, thank you mam they had 2 babies.It was like lightning speed and 2 popped out.Literally no Cabbits this am and now after lunch I have 4.They are cute though,I put bows on so you can see the male and female.Boy I hope it takes a few months for them to reproduce.Hopefully being related it won't be able to happen.Here they are.
















They seem to be friendly.Athena wants to snuggle and they just sit there.








Maybe it's like a mold and if the rain goes away so will these creatures....


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!! You are absolutely hysterical. It's the attack of the furminator babies! 

How did Athena like it? Gracie screamed every time I used it. She's fine with the undercoat rake but HATED that darned furminator. Glad you can put it to use!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She was fine with it.I can't believe how much fur can actually come out with out her looking bald.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA
Love the furminator!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hopefully this is the last update on the Cabbits.The sun looks like it is coming out so maybe they'll float away.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bows in their hair and eyes. You are one sick pup, Allie


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm bored and warped,what can I say.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG!! Their eyes follow me throughout the room!! ACK!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Allie OMG will you please do something else the eyes are killing me
you are bored


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh no she didn't put eyes on the tumbleweeds! Watch out because I've seen them breeding around my kids shoes!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch it woman! They have feelings too.They aren't tumbleweeds they are Cabbits and there names are Fluffy,Fido,Floofy and Fred.Please refer to them by there appropriate names in future comments.........


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, I have one named Fred too. He saw me eyeing him with the broom and went hiding under my deacons bench.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> ...


You know, nametags would help.... I KID! I KID! Put down the marker!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the grin today

I thought Alaskans in the winter went crazy with cabin fever but you guys back East take it to a whole new level


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not usually like this in the summer but it has rained almost non stop since May.The only real sun I have gotten is the week in Jamaica.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Shades of Trouble with Tribbles...!!! Ship them all off to the nearest Klingon ship!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

The cabbits envaded my house tonight to darn you Allie










no eyes thank god


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

No kids in your house so maybe you have a chance of having no eyed cabbits.Good luck they multiply fast...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dawn, I think I see a nose. Maybe it has sheepdog eyes hiding under that fur.

Mercy, I was just petting Otto - now his neck is blowing. Got all the twisterseals off Morgan, she grew more.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That was just of one side
DH decided he was going out for a smake B took off
think its in a ball hiding from the bitch Missy


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You know, I just blew a whole whop of those out of my two, dryers work wonders outside.







Though my neighbors aren't too happy with them floated everywhere in there yards...


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

OMG!!! The cabbits have migrated south!!!









The infestation is growing and reproducing rapidly too!!! 










Its all your fault!!! Giving them ideas about travelling!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You all are NUTS... love it!!! Made me smile this morning. Makes me want to "brush" my dogs out and join the club.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHHA!!!

thanks for the laughs!!!



Oh, PS...I had one of those critters in my living room yesterday. It bit me and I had to trap it and turn it loose into the wild.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Karen, it looks like your cabbit spontaneously combusted from the heat!!









Okay, you keep those things in Georgia, I don't want them in Alabama!!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

At a 100 degrees they just explode into smaller cabbits!! My DH refuses to go near the outside Kennel until I corral the little darlings!!! And these are just the female ones!!! I cornered some of the male ones last night and captured them in an old Walmart's shopping bag!! It was too hot to chase the smaller female cabbits pictured above last night so I still have to hunt the little buggers down after work tonight!! With my luck some of the male ones that escaped will have created more male cabbits!









Smokey sez: I iz innocentz... The fuzziez juz blewz up!! Youz muz talkz wiz the largez pointy earedz b&t bossz Lady!! I seez nuthinz, I knowz nuttin, and heariesz nuthinz!! Fuzziez juz suddenlyz herez!










Seez thiz facez not liez - I haz no tanz colorz not my faultz! Smokey


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup we are all crazy!!
I fore see lots of padded and locked rooms in the future
if the sun doesn't start shining


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

The sun is trying to break through today!!!! Lets see how long it lasts!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, they are obviously more sneaky than originally thought. They made it across the Canadian border through Customs and into Alaska. I think the law states that if it is in self defense no license is required to trap them. This one appears to be a small one... might needer to get some bigger traps for the large ones.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh no! Do I dare ask what you used for "bait"???


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

DO NOT,I REPEAT DO NOT add water to them.They are like gremlins.When we got back from the river and got a bath we found more...With this pattern I would caution about feeding them after midnight........


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Yours may be tame enough to put bows on, feed and let the kids name but ours seem to be the wild version. It was caught out trying to eat the rose bushes like the porcupines and beavers. From the look of it's teeth it may have cross bred with them!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thought I better add the following disclaimer:

No Cabbit's were actually harmed in the photos above


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I on the other hand can't stand behind that disclaimer.I had to blow mine away today.I was going to get pictures but it was just too gruesome to show.I'm not usually a violent person but I couldn't chance them multiplying again.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I took a chance and released this one back into the wild to spread the word "stay away from the rose bushes and no one get's hurt".


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I heard Anna barking furiously...I went to check it out and didn't see anything....then, I saw it...they made their way from Ga to Ala!










Closer...










She must have treed it!










It tried to make a run for it, but it was no match for GSD speed...










"Iz okay mom...I killz it." Oh the horror! There are still pieces of cabbit hanging from her mouth...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think yours tops it.That was awesome. I am so glad I started this funny thread.It made a crappy start to the summer better.Keep them coming.They say laughing makes you live longer....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that was great!!!
LMAO


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry, DH is working again and it was hot and I had A LOT of free time today.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Nutty, NUtty people on this board....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is one of the best threads I've ever read. 










Oh my gosh, I am drooling I am laughing so hard. 

I wonder if I could find me some cabbits in Western NY? 

Is there a trap, neuter, release program? 

Are there rescues for these misunderstood creatures? 

The cabbit trapping! I am going to alert PETA! 



> Quote:












The bows! 










Ahhhhhhh...thank you.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Smokey says to tell Anna - Good treeing Job as a hound he couldn't do better!! It says sorry for your needing to work so hard Anna but was so windy he couldn't catch all the female ones here in GA and Lady refused to help!! But Anna must be careful to bury each piece because cabbits can regenerate if the small pieces clump back up!!!


----------

